# Briskets on!



## LarryWolfe (Apr 29, 2007)

Just to demonstrate how efficient the Primos are, take a look at the pic below.  I filled the firebox with lump and about 4 chunks of apple yesterday for the ribs. The ribs cooked for about 5 hours at 235-250 range. I opened the cooker up to reload for todays brisket and to my surprise I still have more than enough for a long brisket cook!  So I added 4 chunks of hickory and the brisket is now on.  Had this been the WSM I would have used about 1/3 of a bag of Kingsford for the ribs and probably had to use the rest of the bag for the brisket cook.  Not bashing the WSM's cause I still love and will use mine.  Just wanted to show the efficiency of the Primos.

The brisket is rubbed down with worcestershire sauce and Wolfe Rub Bold.


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 29, 2007)

Kickass Larry!


----------



## Diva Q (Apr 29, 2007)

I think the primo is pretty darn cool great economical cook however if you had been using Basques lump charcoal in your wsm it would have lasted just as long.


----------



## Captain Morgan (Apr 29, 2007)

sounds like that thing is going to pay for itself...
how is the temperature control compared to the bullet?


----------



## Finney (Apr 29, 2007)

Diva Q said:
			
		

> I think the primo is pretty darn cool great economical cook however if you had been using Basques lump charcoal in your wsm it would have lasted just as long.


But then think how much would be left in the Primo.  Larry could cook for a month on it.


----------



## The Missing Link (Apr 29, 2007)

looking good larry. i'm gald that i'm not the only one smoking today.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 29, 2007)

Captain Morgan said:
			
		

> sounds like that thing is going to pay for itself...
> how is the temperature control compared to the bullet?



Seems so far there's not a huge huge difference in overall temp control.  Both hold real steady.  However, it's windy today and the Primo has not budged, been sitting right at 247* almost all day and the brisket is at 175*.  I thought something was wrong, soI pulled the ET-73 probe out to make sure it was working.  All is good. I decided not to foil this one, mainly due cause I was cutting grass and didn't want to get off the tractor to foil. 



			
				Finney said:
			
		

> Diva Q said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



Wurd brotha!


----------



## cleglue (Apr 29, 2007)

That is economical.


----------



## cleglue (Apr 29, 2007)

Do you still have your gator pit?  You do or did have a gator pit?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (Apr 29, 2007)

Wolfe, your a cooking fool!


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 30, 2007)

WELL?


----------



## Finney (Apr 30, 2007)

Don't ask. :roll:


----------



## ScottyDaQ (Apr 30, 2007)

rut roh


----------



## DaleP (Apr 30, 2007)

Larry is busy at this time blending spices.


----------



## LarryWolfe (Apr 30, 2007)

I was worn out last night and didn't feel like posting pics.  I'll post them tonight when I get home.  It turned out good though.


----------



## The Missing Link (May 1, 2007)

larry was it that bad that you don't want to show all of us the finished product?


----------



## Cliff H. (May 1, 2007)

The food looks to close to the fire to me.  There is nothing between the meat and the fire, right ?

How long of a cook can one expect from one load of lump on that badboy ?

Do you just dump out the ashes like a wsm ?


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 1, 2007)

Finally got around to posting the pic's from Sundays brisket!  



 

 

 

 

I also took a pic charcoal after the brisket cook and had more than enough to do spatchcock chicken tonight!  The Primo is certainly one very efficient cooker!  This is the third cook on one load of charcoal and will have more to cook burgers or something later in the week!!    ;D  ;D


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 1, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> The food looks to close to the fire to me.  There is nothing between the meat and the fire, right ?  *Cliff there are fire bricks and drip pans between the fire and the meat.*
> 
> How long of a cook can one expect from one load of lump on that badboy ?  Cliff we cooked overnight (about 15 hours) at SOTB and burn about 1/4 of the charcoal.  This is the third cook for the load I have in now which consisted of grilled wings and brats, 5 hrs for ribs and almost 12 for the brisket.  I'm now cooking a spatchcock chick on the same load, I will post pic's of how much is left.
> 
> Do you just dump out the ashes like a wsm ?



I take the Primo ash tool and sweep out at most 1 cup of ashes after the long cook, there's no dumping of ashes involved.


----------



## Finney (May 1, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> The food looks to close to the fire to me.  There is nothing between the meat and the fire, right ?
> 
> How long of a cook can one expect from one load of lump on that badboy ?
> 
> Do you just dump out the ashes like a wsm ?



Cliff, I could be wrong but I think he has fire bricks and a drip pan under the meat.


----------



## Finney (May 1, 2007)

Never mind.   :?


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 1, 2007)

Chris, try and keep up!


----------



## Finney (May 1, 2007)

Nick Prochilo said:
			
		

> Chris, try and keep up!


He posted while I was typing.  :roll:


----------



## Nick Prochilo (May 2, 2007)

Finney said:
			
		

> Nick Prochilo said:
> 
> 
> 
> ...



 [smilie=a_doh.gif]


----------



## Cliff H. (May 2, 2007)

Well,

It sounds like all you need to cook ribs on a ceramic is a kitchen match.


----------



## 007bond-jb (May 2, 2007)

Send me some Larry Looks great


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 2, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Well,
> 
> It sounds like all you need to cook ribs on a ceramic is a kitchen match.



Close, but two handfuls of lump would most likely suffice!


----------



## Cliff H. (May 2, 2007)

Larry,

Are you burning lump in your Primo because of the binder in kingsford.

Is that even a concern ?


----------



## Puff1 (May 2, 2007)

That's a fine lookin' brisket Wolfey


----------



## LarryWolfe (May 2, 2007)

Cliff H. said:
			
		

> Larry,
> 
> Are you burning lump in your Primo because of the binder in kingsford.
> 
> Is that even a concern ?



Yes Cliff you have to use lump in all ceramics due to the way they burn.  The ash from KF would inhibit all of the airflow.


----------



## john a (May 3, 2007)

Good looking piece of beef Larry, nice job cutting it as well.


----------

